

Versions of LibreOffice for iOS, Android, browser coming - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/213373/libreoffice-sees-new-platforms-more-users

======
olsonjeffery
Also mentioned in the article is a prototype for a browser-based version of
LibreOffice (there's a link to a .webm demo video).

What's interesting about this, from what I've gathered, is the technology:
recently released in GTK+ 3.2, is the Broadway system (not much in the way of
docs on the net, sadly). It appears to amount to a new backend for GTK+ to
draw to (other, more well known backends include X11 and Wayland). In this
case, the Broadway system exposes a web server that a browser can load to
"access" the app that is exposed. Drawing, in the browser, happens via canvas
+ web-sockets.

So, this brings up the question: What's their (LibreOffice's) story for this,
if they try to take the product live? It seems like it'd amount to a massive,
web-scale vm/server farm to run client instances. In the form presented in the
article, this is more like a Citrix deployment than an actual webapp. Whether
one prefers one or the other is a matter of personal taste, I suppose (I think
there's something to like in the somewhat spartan experience of Google Docs
vs. MS Word or LibreOffice Writer).

